
Show HN: Vivilio – Discover books peers and influencers read - soumitrasg
https://www.vivilio.com
======
animeshjain
Looks pretty good guys. Similar to good reads but mobile friendly and simpler.

~~~
soumitrasg
Thanks @animeshjain . Our idea is to create an effective and simple product
for recommendations.

------
sourabh86
Looks neat! Nice design. Would be great to have an app for this.

~~~
soumitrasg
Thanks @sourabh86. The Android app is coming soon.

